# Carrabelle Surf Fishing



## 6ofus (Oct 11, 2013)

We will be headed down this afternoon to spend the weekend.  I am hoping to get a little surf fishing in for me and the kids.  I have the worst luck when it comes to fishing and don't catch much.  But, I love it down there and I am going to give it another shot.

So, what do you recommend as far as bait and any other suggestions.  We will fish from the house we are staying at. It is between Carrabelle and East Point.


----------



## brriner (Oct 11, 2013)

Gulp shrimp about 24" under a Cajun Thunder.  Enjoy the area.  Trout and Spanish with the possibility of a red with that rig.
I'm here now, but my boat is in the shop.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2013)

Surf around Carrabelle?  A big surf at Carrabelle beach is about 6". lol


----------



## Joel (Oct 11, 2013)

A drop rig with cut cigar minnows produced for me this week at PCB.  Mainly blues but the kids stayed busy and had a blast!


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 11, 2013)

You might want to try wade fishing in the bay there with normal flats rigs (gulp, cajun thunder, topwater, etc). Shuffle your feet in the water though if you go. Trust me you don't want a stingray barb in your foot. I have seen folks wading near the park there.


----------



## 6ofus (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. We'll see what happens.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

USe florocarbon leaders also.  There's a pier out of East point which used to be the old bridge, and it's only about 10 minutes from where you are describing.  You can go there with shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook on a floro leader with 1/2 oz weight above it and catch plenty of fish.  Drop straight off the pier or cast out. The fish will turn off and on with the tide.  I was down this time last year and caught tons of fish out there doing that.


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 11, 2013)

We wade fish between carrabelle and eastpoint. We do pretty good doing that and the old bridge going to st george with crig and cut bait. If your house has a pier i would try that with some bait fish. Good luck tell us how it goes


----------



## 6ofus (Oct 15, 2013)

We had a great time. Like I said before, I'm not the best fisherman. I didn't catch a thing but everyone else did. With 4 kids wanting to fish, I was too busy fixing tangled lines and keeping hooks baited. But I wouldn't take the weekend back for anything.  "We" were catching reds and trout mainly, but my daughter reeled in a nice size flounder. We tried the shrimp and cigar minnows but everything was caught with lures. Just plain grey/black minnow looking lures. The only reason we even had them out was because a couple of the kids got bored waiting with the shrimp and just wanted to cast and reel.  It was a great trip.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 16, 2013)

6ofus said:


> We had a great time. Like I said before, I'm not the best fisherman. I didn't catch a thing but everyone else did. With 4 kids wanting to fish, I was too busy fixing tangled lines and keeping hooks baited. But I wouldn't take the weekend back for anything.  "We" were catching reds and trout mainly, but my daughter reeled in a nice size flounder. We tried the shrimp and cigar minnows but everything was caught with lures. Just plain grey/black minnow looking lures. The only reason we even had them out was because a couple of the kids got bored waiting with the shrimp and just wanted to cast and reel.  It was a great trip.



That's awesome! You did it right!


----------

